# se le ve enamorado



## DanielaKlein

Hola a todos:

¿Cómo traducís "se le ve enamorado"?

Man sieht ihm die Verliebtheit an?

Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## anipo

Hallo,

Er sieht verliebt aus.

Se le/lo ve sano. Er sieht gesund aus.

Saludos


----------



## DanielaKlein

Gracias,
¿pero este "se" no es impersonal como: se ve = man sieht?

Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## baufred

... doch, wenn man "wörtl." übersetzt:

man sieht in verliebt ("ausschauend")  ... aber wer spricht schon sooo ...

Saludos  --  baufred ...


----------



## ayuda?

*Más vale tarde que nunca.*
Se le ve enamarado:
Sí que es la voz pasiva. 
Es una estructura muy española, y *se ve *= *man sieht*, como decía.
Y el significado de la frase es también como lo has puesto por escrito: _Man sieht ihm die Verliebtheit an__._ 
También se puede decirlo muy sencillamente: *se le ve* enamorado = *se ve *enamorado.

Tiene que ver con esta estructura muy española y poco normal para nosotros los alemanes y los norteamericanos, y _das kommt uns Spanisch vor_. 
Dicho con otras palabras, es otra forma de decir: 
Se le ve enamarado = :
Se ve que… él está enamorado 
Man sieht, dass… er verliebt ist 
De todos modos, esto me ha ayudado a mí entenderla.
Solamente nos queda aprenderla de memoria.

*Una duda:* el uso del objeto directivo [se *lo*ve ]en vez del objeto indirecto [se *le *ve ]. 
Se usa* lo/la *en Sudamérica, pero no tanto en España, creo.
¿Están correctos todos los dos, o es que técnicamente se prefiere uno más que el otro???
=Quisiera la opinión de otro forero de habla española al respeto.  Gracias.


----------



## DanielaKlein

Muchas gracias,

así sa he revelado otro secreto de este idioma



Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## osa_menor

ayuda? said:


> ...*Una duda:* el uso del objeto directivo [se *lo*ve ]en vez del objeto indirecto [se *le *ve ].
> Se usa* lo/la *en Sudamérica, pero no tanto en España, creo.
> ¿Están correctos todos los dos, o es que técnicamente se prefiere uno más que el otro???
> =Quisiera la opinión de otro forero de habla española al respeto.  Gracias.


Hola *ayuda?*:
No soy de habla española, pero en los hilos siguientes se pueden encontrar muchas opiniones de hispanohablantes de ambos lados del Atlantico. (Y son muy controvertidos.)
se lo ve / se le ve / se ve
Se le ve y parecer

El uso de le en _se le ve enamorado_ es un leísmo admitido por la RAE. (léismo, 4f)

Un saludo.


----------



## anipo

Así es, como dice osa_menor: le/lo es un tema interminable. Hay muchos hilos sobre este asunto en el foro de Solo Español.

En grandes términos se puede decir que no te equivocarás si siempre usas *lo* para el complemento directo y* le* para el indirecto.

El leísmo (uso de le en lugar de lo/la) es un fenómemo usual, especialmente en España. Es aceptado por la RAE en determinados casos, a pesar de que hay muchos hispanohablantes que lo consideran un error.

Saludos.


----------



## kunvla

ayuda? said:


> *Más vale tarde que nunca.*
> Se le ve enamarado:
> Sí que es la voz pasiva.


No, se trata de una oración impersonal con _se_.
_
(A Juan) Se le/lo ve enamorado.
(A Juana) Se le/la ve enamorada_

Saludos,


----------



## Peterdg

anipo said:


> Así es, como dice osa_menor: le/lo es un tema interminable. Hay muchos hilos sobre este asunto en el foro de Solo Español.
> 
> En grandes términos se puede decir que no te equivocarás si siempre usas *lo* para el complemento directo y* le* para el indirecto.
> 
> El leísmo (uso de le en lugar de lo/la) es un fenómemo usual, especialmente en España. Es aceptado por la RAE en determinados casos, a pesar de que hay muchos hispanohablantes que lo consideran un error.
> 
> Saludos.


En términos generales, tienes razón, pero, para más inri, la estructura "se le" en "se le ve enamorado" es aún más polémica que el resto del leísmo (admitido o no por la RAE) porque en México tiene que ser "se *le* ve enamorado"; en este caso (es decir en el español de México, que por el resto no es leísta), el pronombre de acusativo se considera incorrecto en este caso.


----------



## osa_menor

Tienes razón, Peter, 

y mi hilo favorito de este tema es éste, aunque no ofrezca una solución satisfactoria. 

Un saludo cordial.


----------



## ayuda?

Desde un punto de vista técnico está  kunvla en lo cierto…
Pero…
Ver este enlace al Foro Inglés-Español:   http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2993478&p=15139307#post15139307 [*Se le ve enamorado—la Voz Pasiva?]*
No obstante, eso es lo que quería decir, y por lo menos sirve como modelo  para aprender algo respeto a la estructura por lo general.
Saludos


----------



## ayuda?

Buenos días, 

Gracias anipo y por la respuesta.
osa_menor: Me agrada la referencia que citabas [leísmo, 4f]; te doy gracias por el esfuerzo que has hecho.
Pero ya sé   lo que es leísmo.
Lo que intentaba decir era exactamente lo que Peterdg acaba de poner en su excelente respuesta.
El uso de le esta estructura no se trata de un caso del montón, y sigue siendo un tanto complejo.
Peterdg: Tú has dado en el blanco. La respuesta de ti lo resume a la perfección.

Saludos desde Boston


----------

